# US to UK Date Format in Excel



## abbyt1904 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi

I have a list of dates in Excel in US date format and I can't seem to get them to switch into UK date. I've tried the classic re-formatting and putting the data into notepad etc. Sure its pretty easy.

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

First, make sure they are entered as dates and not as text. To do that, highlight the cells, go to Format, Cells and see how they are currently formatted.
If they are formatted as dates, you can either change the format to Special and enter this in the bar at the top:
dd/mm/yyyy;@
or make it date and change the country at the bottom from US to UK.


----------



## abbyt1904 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks
I've tried this actually but no joy. Tried all sorts.

Thanks anyway


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Here are two formulas that will convert the date format in an adjacent column. If you want the number of the day to be 2-digit (e.g. 01/01/2010) then I will need to change them a bit.
Notice that the formulas are in columns with General formatting - if you want to get rid of the column you currently have, you will need to copy and Paste Special, Values the formulas.


----------



## abbyt1904 (Jul 15, 2009)

Amazing!
Thank you so much!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Almost anything is doable in Excel.... LOL!
(I have a much better relationship with it than with my last girlfriend! I guess I understand the one....)


----------

